# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин. Как перенести номенклатуры в 1С бухгалтерия 8.3?

## shootnik83

Как перенести номенклатуры из 1С ювелирный магазин в 1с бухгалтерия? Помогите плиз....

----------


## Lucifer_SPb

Либо через стандартную синхронизацию, либо писать правила обмена

----------

